# ANy artist out there mind drawing somthing up for me??



## seted08 (Nov 2, 2010)

In the process of starting a t shirt company but have little artistic skills but great ideas i need someone who can bring my ideas to life!!


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Whats your budget?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

What have you got besides ideas you cannot bring to life?


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

You need a graphic designer to help you. I can help you out.


----------



## BenFrankTee (Aug 21, 2008)

i'd love to try for you. email me and we'll take it from there.
schulte-bft[USER=602]@CO[/USER]mcast.net
screen print & design

-joe


----------



## seted08 (Nov 2, 2010)

thanks everyone also what would the best shirt to be if im going for the johnny cupcakes/ ed hardy kind of fit??


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Do you have a budget for art, or are you trying to find someone who will draw something for free?


----------



## seted08 (Nov 2, 2010)

well id like to see a free sample to see the quality of work and if it is what im looking for then i would be interested in paying for each design after that


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

I bet you would....


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

you shouldn't be looking for a "free sample". You should ask to see the artists portfolio.


----------



## seted08 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well thats what i was meaning by free sample as in showing me the artwork they have done before ....wrong wording i apologize


----------



## BenFrankTee (Aug 21, 2008)

@ seted08
we are both in mass. i too am in the process of getting. i print for 5 local clothing companies and a new skate shop in salem ma on the wharf called LGNDS. Let's link up, swap emails and i can show you what my team and i are working on as far as design goes. my information is listed above
-joe


----------



## blankCLOTHING (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey, I PM'd you back. You exeeded your PM limit though, please email me at:

[email protected]


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

seted08 said:


> Well thats what i was meaning by free sample as in showing me the artwork they have done before ....wrong wording i apologize


No need to apologize Seted, it's just that alot of people come here looking for free artwork, and the people who make their living selling art are a bit touchy about it. You are very much justified in wanting to see samples of artists work and most artists are very eager to show you what they can do. By the way, good luck on bringing your inspirations to life, and I hope it turns out to be both a financially and personally positive adventure for you. T shirts are a wonderful addiction.


----------

